# X585 Error Code



## jje64 (Jul 8, 2004)

After plowing snow and shutting off/restarting the engine, my 2005 X585 shows an error code. The code seems to be "air/fuel calculation error".

Has anyone else seen this issue? Is there a known fix? I have changed the fuel filter and cleaned the air filter.

The tractor never loses power. And once the code appears I can clear it by cycling the tractor on/off.

Any advice/help is appreciated.
Thanks
JJE64


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi there JJ welcome to TF. You might try disconnecting the battery overnight. It works on cars and pickups to get rid of codes.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by al b _
> *Hi there JJ welcome to TF. You might try disconnecting the battery overnight. It works on cars and pickups to get rid of codes. *



:ditto: 

Al, 

That's an excellent idea!

If it's a genuine problem, it's not going away - but a phantom problem just might, if you deny power to the OBC for several hours.

JJ, Welcome btw . Is your tractor still under warranty??

SHARTEL


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I don't know about Deere x585's but disconnecting the battery WILL NOT work on deere 4310 and chevrolet p/u's. If the fault is still present it will set a new code as soon as you start it.


Ask the dealer or buy a technical manual. If I had access to one I would tell you how to fix it, but I don't . Sorry!


----------

